# Paranoia



## gertvanjoe (24/2/16)

Ok let me start of by saying I'm not the one. Actually I can't be bothered .

But I need some advice. Recently got a new tenant which is paranoid like hell. Now they saw somepeople outside early one morning ( well the dogs did go crazy so it sound legit ) now they go on like reccies analyzing each broken twick and claiming fence jumps through a scrub that the fence has been looking the same since I moved in 2 years back ( my bad should have prolly fixed it already ) 

Now the question : How can I tell them to zip it without sounding rude. It's annoying to me and it's starting to affect my wife's sleep


----------



## blujeenz (24/2/16)

It all began when power shedding was in full swing and having some solar standby power attracted certain individuals that find petrol generators irresistable, apparently having lights on when the rest of the street is dark attracts all kinds of night goggas.
I've had the midnite "kangaroos" wall jumping at my place, but I've got a lot of bare sand patches which I rake with a tree brach, garden rake style furrows would be too obvious.
Then a simple perimeter check from the windows serves as a quick recci, that and strategic bit of plastic in the garden gate lock.(falls onto the ground when said gate opened)
Pays to be watchful, hooking up the external metal door parts with an electric fence module is also seems to dissuade the klepto kangaroos from lock hacking/fiddling activities. 

Said kangaroos have made off with a bicycle, weedeater and electric wood plane, so quite a handy lot on the home front side I guess.

Yeah, I probably wasnt much help with your original dilemma.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (25/2/16)

You must make yourself something like this:







And put it next to your fence. The fence jumping will stop. 
It's not illegal and you can say you put it there to keep dogs out of your garden


----------



## shaunnadan (25/2/16)

zadiac said:


> You must make yourself something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




my luck i would forget its there and impale myself !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> my luck i would forget its there and impale myself !


Are you referring to your foot? or do you have a habit of belly flopping in the flower beds?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Are you referring to your foot? or do you have a habit of belly flopping in the flower beds?



Most prob my foot, but you never know.... New gardening methods

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

